

Ask HN: What startup-focused online resources do you use? - gstathis

Other than HN of course :-) . More specifically, is there a community curated site where one can find peer recommended and ranked resources (books, tools, apps, advise) focused on startups and small businesses? Not that there is a shortage of blogs, books and news sites; on the contrary, there are so many. But which ones do people here use and trust the most?
======
jxiong
I am wondring if there could be a platform that can make people to involve in
a real startup. Actually, some of people like to contribute a part of labor
for trading exsperience, and for free. The point is how to collect those labor
efficiently

~~~
gstathis
Thanks for the reply jxiong. I think that many startups would be delighted to
strike such a deal. Internships are the traditional way to go about this and
some might even pay something little. In return, you get exposure and an early
peak at how things work in a startup. In my company all of our interns end up
leaving with very fond memories of their experience here. If I were you, I
would find a company you are interested in and contact them to see if they
have any internship positions. You never know until you ask. Make it clear
that you are not looking for a paid position, just the experience.

So, what online resources do you use to learn more about startups? Do you find
those resources useful?

